# Kevin's Stand



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

This one has some special requirements. I thought I will also do a step by step to show that it is actually quite easy to build a stand.
Display at a store with cabinet opening at both end. Foot print 48"x24"

Some the parts:



Drilling 1 of almost 60 pocket holes with a Kreg jig.



Assembling 1 of 2 boxes.



Volia, the 2 boxes that is going to hold up everything. 3 sided plywood box, lots of rigidity. The top from strip is there to make framing a little bit easier and is really part of the design.



Add the top:



Add the bottom and done - well, almost:




Add a few doors and bingo. After this the most boring part - painting. At least I get to paint this at the same time with Frank's stand.

DONE complete with doors through the middle and both ends, and adjustable shelves.









As you can see, it is not very complicated. Truth is: if you have the right tools, it is really fun - like playing with toys. It does not take too long - 6 to 8 hours start to finish before painting. I spent way more time thinking the best way to frame it without adding too much wt and plywood - cost  Pretty well two full sheets of plywood.
Well, if you don't have the right tools, a bit more fitting and probably not as nice a finish.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks Great! When are u gonna build me one Gordie? . This will make a perfect gift for my parents' new house!!!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Gift from you or gift from me, haha? I will not have any time till the 2nd / 3rd week of May at least.
Even this is squeezed in during many work deadlines. Kevin waited for a very long time


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Updated pictures - all wood work complete. Now just need paint.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I like thus far!

Can't wait to put the 120 on it. I have a massive eheim 2080 rearing to go


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

1 Coat of oil base sealer. To be sanded before final coats:



Two coats of GP water borne enamel:



Waiting for paint to harden to re-hang the doors.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome job


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

All done. Now my wife can have her garage back after pick up  Until the next project that is.

AND Voila:







Top space for hoses to come out to tank. Bottom space left for power cable to go in.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow, looks great. Nice work.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very impressive Gordon. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

Love it!! Will pick it up soon


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Very impressive Gordon.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. Ready for the load test =)

Hope this provides a guide for a simple stand. This one is actually more complicated than usual as it opens all 4 sides.

Pocket holes could easily be replaced with normal screws through the side which could be filled and painted. That actually makes a stronger stand, just more work finishing. That's how I built the previous stands before the pocket hole jig.

One trick I used on this one is to route small bevels (chamfers) on all the plywood edges. That way the joints do not need perfect fit - and provide nice reveals to the finished product.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Super nice


----------



## Dude (Oct 4, 2013)

That is very impressive! Good job


----------

